
Why Doesn’t Facebook Look Like This? Because Twitter Does. - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/22/facebook-twitter-design/
======
phlux
Top be honest, I have never had a FaceBook account; yet I have always HATED
the design.

There is too much 'corporate blue' online as it is (an opinion I formed as far
back as 2004) -- In any of my own work, I have shunned blue.

But this really isn't about the color, just the entire layout and design is so
ugly to me. Sure, 500+ million people "don't have a problem with it" -- but do
they even have a choice? No. they all must use the same (to me) ugly design.

The IA designs in the link are light-years ahead of where Facebook has ever
been.

